# Skiing 14ers?



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

It really depends on the mountain. Above treeline the conditions are often wind blown depending on the terrain. Granted as you get to spring skiing the step stuff opens up once the conditions are right. Dawson has 2 books that give more specifics by mountain.

Amazon.com: Dawson's Guide to Colorado's Fourteeners, Vol. 1: The Northern Peaks (0796860867180): Louis W., II Dawson, Johathan Waterman: Books


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Dawson's books are the best text references I have found, recent trip reports can usually be found at: http://www.14ers.com/php14ers/tripmain.php
and I always like to check out Chris Davenports trip reports from a couple seasons ago too: http://www.skithe14ers.com/
Yes, they are worth it (generally speaking) if you time your trips correctly. Conditions can vary dramatically from one range to another, and even from one mountain to another, plus access to some of them can be difficult during the winter/spring without a snowmobile.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am going for a Longs Peak tour this season.

here kitty, kitty.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe the Couloir on Torrey's is called Dead Dog. It looks pretty sweet when conditions are right.


----------

